# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  MediaTek تُزيح الستار رسميًا عن المعالج MediaTek Helio G85

## mohamed73

أعلنت شركة Xiaomi عن الهاتف Redmi Note 9 مع المعالج MediaTek Helio  G85 التابع لشركة MediaTek في الأسبوع الماضي. اليوم، قامت الشركة  التايوانية أخيرًا بإزاحة الستار رسميًا عن هذا المعالج مما أتاح لنا فرصة  الإطلاع على مواصفاته التقنية الكاملة. 
 المعالج MediaTek Helio G85 الجديد يضم نواتين من فئة Cortex-A75 بتردد  2.0GHz، وستة أنوية أخرى من فئة Cortex-A55 بتردد 1.8GHz. وعلاوة على ذلك،  فهذا المعالج الجديد يضم كذلك معالج الرسوميات Mali-G52 والذي يبلغ تردده  1GHz، ويأتي مع تكنولوجيا HyperEngine Game لتعزيز أداء الألعاب. 
 تعد شركة MediaTek بالتبديل الذكي بين WiFi و LTE بحيث يمكن للمعالج  الجديد التبديل بين الشبكات في 13 جزء من الثانية فقط، وهو ما يكفي لتوفير  إتصال خالي من الإنقطاع. سيجلب هذا المعالج أيضًا التبديل السريع بين  الأبراج الخلوية وسيؤجل المكالمات أثناء اللعب دون إنقطاع إتصال البيانات،  وهي مشكلة تواجهها حتى الهواتف الذكية الرائدة. 
 تقوم شركة MediaTek فعلاً بشحن هذا المعالج الجديد للشركات المصنعة  للهواتف الذكية، لذلك نتوقع وصول المزيد من الهواتف الذكية المُزودة  بالمعالج MediaTek Helio G85 إلى السوق في المستقبل القريب.

----------

